# Just1-Sask-Guy Looking for a Half Decent Mill



## Just1Guy (Apr 21, 2021)

Hiya folks! Been waiting for a mill to pop up somewhere, preferably a larger benchtop mill, but it's pretty slim pickins in southeast Sask. Anyone have info on a good place to look? I figured here is a good place to start


----------



## Dusty (Apr 21, 2021)

Welcome aboard, excellent forum for Just1Guy to locate a benchtop mill. I assume you're speaking to a round column mill?
Be more specific as to what size you are looking at like a hobby mill or something more robust. Enjoy!


----------



## Just1Guy (Apr 21, 2021)

Dusty said:


> Welcome aboard, excellent forum for Just1Guy to locate a benchtop mill. I assume you're speaking to a round column mill?
> Be more specific as to what size you are looking at like a hobby mill or something more robust. Enjoy!


Hi, Dusty! Well anything within my budget, which is even slimmer pickins lol. Definitely nothing smaller than a round column mill, but I'd be ok with a fixer upper if the price was right .


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Apr 22, 2021)

Welcome from south central SK. Not to much except for the Macdougall auction right now. That big MAHO is sitting at 270 bucks, while the lathes go up.


----------



## Hruul (Apr 22, 2021)

Welcome Just1Guy.  Enjoy the youtube channel.


----------



## Darren (Apr 22, 2021)

I like your youtube channel too. If i see a mill i'll let you know.


----------



## Crankit (Apr 22, 2021)

Welcome

I just sub'd to your channel. Good luck on the mill....interior of BC has the same mill void as your area


----------



## Rotaxxx (Apr 22, 2021)

I am from the SE as well and know the struggle your going through. I bought my knee mill about 4 years ago at auction in Weyburn. They had 2 of them from the college there. That was the only ones I have seen in these parts for sale. And no mine is not for sale !


----------



## Everett (Apr 22, 2021)

Hey man! Still watching here in Edmonchuk for something reasonable for you too. If something right pops up we'll figure something out to get it your way. Glad you made it on here!


----------

